# Need help with a board decision



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i'm not going to do your homework for u, u do it nd come back here for answers
145-151 is the size u are shooting for with that wieght

how old are u also


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

BobWards.com: 5150 Ladies Dynasty Snowboard (05) - A step above the rest for women wanting to charge (Ladies Dynasty Snowboard (05)) Info

I got that for my girlfriend for Christmas. I did a lot of research on snowboards and this was the only womens board from 5150 that I found worth it. Check on Ebay, I paid 133 CAD shipped brand new in the plastic.

Basically, look for a board with sidewall construction, sintered or sintruded base, at least triaxial fiber glass weave and a wood core. Those are the important specs to look at IMO.

You don't want cap construction and extruded bases are slow and don't hold wax at all.

My girlfriend got the 149 and she is 5'4" 117lbs, if you are just starting, I'd get ~145 cm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*Questionnaire*

i am currently studying a business course and have got a questionnaire on snowboarding i need people to help me fill out i am a border myself but i need alot of people to help me fill these out for my research course
if ene would help me out i would be very grateful 
reply to this post or add [email protected] #
cheers steve


----------

